# creating  a TEXT EDITOR i.e notepad type application using C



## trickr18 (Nov 22, 2010)

hey guys,i need coding of text editor...i.e notepad type application...can anyone create this using only C not C++....if anyone knows plz post it i really need it


----------



## abhijangda (Nov 22, 2010)

creating GUI apps in C++ is a normal thing, but in C is difficult. But u can use GTK to create texteditor. Also google it u will surely find someting interesting.


----------



## trickr18 (Nov 23, 2010)

guys understand my problem...i have to submit it by 27th nd if i was expected to fing it on google...why wud i prefer querrying here


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Nov 24, 2010)

AFAIK turbo c 3.0 (dinosaur version) does not support windows programming using its default library headers

see: *stackoverflow.com/questions/3134224/windows-h-in-c-using-turbo-c

c windows tutorial: *pravin.insanitybegins.com/win32/


----------



## gk2k (Nov 24, 2010)

Try Qt...Creating a text editor is easy. Try the demos in qt-creator...that might help you


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 24, 2010)

You may check out this:
GTK+ and Glade3 GUI Programming Tutorial - Part 1
Complete GTK+ Text Editor in Glade and C or PyGTK


----------



## nims11 (Nov 24, 2010)

i once made one dos-based text editor with feature of just creating text files. i wont give away the code but i can give u the idea.

use getch()(assuming that u are using turbo ) to input each character.(to also input carriage return and backspace).
declare a string where the text data is stored.
after each keypress, process the input and do the appropriate actions.
eg. when a backspace is inputted, delete the last character of the string.
add a newline when a carriage return is inputted.
it is easy but may be long.
all the best


----------

